#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] 【艦隊擬獸】滄瀾守望─訊息集中串(更新史實許可問卷)

## 帕格薩斯

_　　世界的祥和，原來僅是倚著險崖而立的琉璃像。
　　只需輕輕一推，便會向那萬丈深淵，狠狠墜落。
　　剩下的也只不過是，殘存在崖上的碎片罷了。
　　而破碎得不復原貌的世界，又該由誰來拯救或拼湊？_
……
──────
歡迎被前四行騙進來簽賣身契的各位（不
這個企劃是源於Isaac Lou的「狼之樂園艦隊組建計劃」，我們商討過後決定將其以文字方式展現，進而擴展成類似圖文企劃的形式。
若有與「艦隊これくしょん」「戰艦少女」等作部分設定類似的部分，皆為二次創作形式。
世界觀如下：

*世界觀*
　　這是個只有獸與獸人的世界，科技與現在我們所在的21世紀相當。

　　艦船來自超古時期與百年之戰期間，不同國家交戰的水戰科技結晶。變為實體生物型態後，有的對這世界依舊抱有善意，但也有的抱持著復仇的瘋狂情緒。

　　這些曾經服役過，或許已經沉沒或是幸存的艦船核心，在事件的前後，在各地隨機出現，通常會選擇女性（也會選擇男性但數量非常少），繼承艦船記憶與意志，獲得使用艦裝的資格。大多是海上或是海邊，據說有更多在海底……

　　而每個核心都是不完整的，她們的碎片散落在深海之中。直到有朝一日收集完所有的碎片，他們才能夠完成自己的使命，核心會永遠消失，核心獲得者會變回普通人，失去身為艦娘時的所有記憶。

　　寄托著所有事件受害者與幸存者們的希望，與奪回海洋自由的夢想，指揮著這些繼承者反擊的指揮官們，無疑成為了眾人黑暗中的唯一曙光。

------
由於原文是位於角色交流繪的委託串，其中委託的獸們，是否願意授權我將設定與形象寫入小說中呢？
以下是這裏需要取得授權的名單：
*1.白瞳(白瞳、黑醬)*
*2.迪麗雅(迪麗雅、提亞斯)*
*3.路恩.希格雷因(路恩)*
*4.狼王白牙(狼王白牙)*
*5.艾萊維亞拉(艾萊)*
*6.艾薩克(Isaac)*
*7.帕格薩斯(眠幻、艾洛斯特、亞西維諾、費茲傑羅)*
*8.伊默兒/野魂(伊默兒、小CO)*
*9.弦月(弦月、小班羚、雛)*
*10.房兔.蘭陵柳(房兔)*
*11.夜落白櫻(白櫻)*
------
另外，若是有意想要報名的獸們，歡迎於此串下方留言，我和Isaac會盡快回應，謝謝。
已授權者會使用*粗體藍字*。

------------------------------
20160510開放計劃蒸餃單填寫(11樓)▼
*報名表單*
姓名：你的名字
獸設：你的獸設
艦種：艦船種類
級別：艦船級別，放在姓名之前，你可以起一個中二的級別名（現實中的艦船級別:超弩級、列克星敦級等）
其他：服飾之類的要求

註：目前可選的艦船種類有▽
【若是有兩種稱呼的，格式如右：中國用法/臺灣用法】
驅逐艦(驅逐、DD)
輕型巡洋艦(輕巡、CL)
重型巡洋艦(重巡、CA)
戰列艦/低速戰艦(戰艦、BB)
戰列巡洋艦/高速戰艦or巡洋戰艦(戰巡、CC)
正規航空母艦(航母、CV)
輕型航空母艦(輕母、CVL)
潛水艇(潛艇、SS)
另外，各種艦船屬性請自行搜索相關作品與百科。

--------
20160613更新史實許可問卷(14F)
表單傳送門請點此
企劃小伙伴新增*敲口愛der弦月*0w0/

----------


## 迪麗雅

OWO我來惹/
兩隻都可以喔(表妹已經答應)
期待啪嘰出來的作品(( 灑櫻花

----------


## 弦月

授權！！！！！弦月和小斑羚都授權！！！！（？
不管你要壽什麼泉還是瘦什麼拳我都給你！（不要故意錯字
我超愛啪嘰的文（大爆炸（不
不過希望弦月的髮型是馬尾就是了OwO/弦月平常不放髮的
耶期待啪嘰的文！！！！！！
我要和眠幻姐姐吃掉所有的鋁還有烈風！！！（滾

----------


## 白瞳

當然可以啊www
兩個都可以喔Owo//
覺得挺有趣的www
期待之後的作品\Owo/(?

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

當然接受!!!(拍桌(?
兩隻都授權喔喔喔喔喔\OWO/
順便祝寫作順利www

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

額額晚回了(奔來~

授權許可!!(蓋章
居然是艦娘化w期待這群野獸艦娘們能順利保護大海owo/~
祝啪嘰寫文順利~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

目前已收到六位獸友的授權許可，目前還未同意的還有：
4.狼王白牙(狼王白牙)
5.艾萊維亞拉(艾萊)
如果不願意被寫入文中，也請拜託回覆，感謝_(:3
------
另外，我想有必要在這裡講清楚......
雖然我文初是寫了與ISAACLOU一起策畫這個既有圖又有文的計畫，但是文的內容是討論過後，*由我負責的部分*。
所以*文算是我的*，*圖算是他的*，所有權算是分開的喔~~
以上。

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

此獸授權賣身契約給啪嘰(不
另外也請啪嘰加油喔~(衝撞

----------


## 狼王白牙

ISAACLOU 您好，

在这里趁机感谢您远从百度拟人化吧前来贡献一个历史不短的兽论坛，我*授权给ISAACLOU创作拟人拟兽角色图片，包括舰娘图片*。不过其余权力保留。

有许多理由与因素，希望仅止于ISAACLOU的创作，不加入这个企划。

或许狼经过许多事后，变得谨慎与保守。感谢ISAACLOU专程来信询问这个问题。（这个同时也是等于回应短信息）：3

----------


## ISAACLOU

好了，需要授權的獸們都有了回應~授權環節結束咯~
接下來就是新角色征集了，有興趣的獸們可以報名加入這個企劃，體驗一把海戰的快感吧~
報名成功者可獲得手繪黑白人物立繪一張[電子版] ps:由於現在比較忙可能會晚點發
大家不要心軟，狠狠的把報名表砸過來吧~\(≧▽≦)/~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

姓名：「夜櫻」夜落白櫻
獸設：毛色雪白的狼，瞳色鮮紅，身高168cm，左眼有紅色螺旋印記
艦種：戰列艦
級別：夜落級
其他：招牌髮型是及腰的雙馬尾，開火時會大喊「吃我的雙馬尾啦！」，甜食需求量驚人，一天最少能吃掉10塊紅豆羊羹，因為自身需求所以背著一個側包，裡面裝滿紅豆羊羹，而最大的夢想是每天都能吃到草莓冰淇淋(?)
不拘小節，愛偷懶，能混過就會盡量把它混過。但是該認真還是會認真的。

啪嘰我來惹\owo/~！

----------


## ISAACLOU

夜落级白樱号战列舰建造完成。撒花~\(≧▽≦)/~

----------


## 弦月

我又來投角了OqO/（超不要臉（不
今天投的是合法蘿莉醬喔（被咬

報名表單
姓名：雛（ひな，Hina）
獸設：
艦種：念在這邊的輕巡實在是太少了所以選輕巡（？
級別：雛級（是name ship喔！（？
其他：
一個字：矮(o)（超壞
甚至連某些驅逐艦都比她高了（超慘
雖然不怎麼介意被說矮（習慣了（不）但說了還是有極高機率被拖去出征夜戰遠征演習又一個鬼教官判定（不

其他服裝髮型什麼的就交給ISAAC決定囉～
那就先謝謝了～



……下次再來丟個敵人好了（思（你夠了沒

----------


## 弦月

因為這邊之後會幫大家寫（偽）史實梗，為求真實，希望之前有報名的孩子們多填這個表\Owo/
如果有多個角色者請每個都要填！

然後因為有點麻煩(?)而且一個一個回覆你們也麻煩(?)所以我把這表做成表單了（？
以下是連結～
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1hi2...ZoCZzV_Vc/edit

---------填寫範例-------------
姓名：狼神級輕空母弦月
艦娘本人的個性：活潑開朗
面對戰爭的態度：中立（原因：眠幻姐姐\>w</（原因超爛(#
同意弦月之後對你的設定動手動腳加油添醋者請蓋爪印（？）：（蓋（？

以上，請慢慢食用，不要噎到了（？

----------

